# Puede un aire acondicionado quemar un tv?



## Ivan22119 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hola! Como están? Vengo indeciso con este tema hace bastante tiempo...
Vivo en un un monoambiente, compré un smart tv y sinceramente en el lugar que mejor me quedaria ponerlo es frente al aire acondicionado... Se de un caso en que colocaron la tv sobre la misma pared del aire, bastante cerca, y se quemó a los pocos meses. Googleando no encontré mucha info, si al menos un caso similar.

En mi caso el aire es de los cuadrados (no split), está en un rincón y el flujo de aire sale paralelo a la pared en la que pondria la tv con el soporte (es decir, le daria directo.. el aire permite desviar el flujo pero es una desviación muy pobre).Hay posibilidades de que se queme? Tendría que ponerlo a no menos de cierta distancia?

Agradezco la ayuda de antemano! Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 6, 2019)

Quemarse por el aire????
Naaaaaa....a menos que el aire lleve mucha humedad (hay un modo de trabajo asi) que podria condensarse y gotear dentro del TV. No se...no me parece...pero no lo he visto nunca ni tan cerca ni que se queme.
PD: lo de internet...comentarios sin pruebas ni justificaciones...hummmm. capaz tuvo un zapatazo de tension y se palmó...
Por las dudas alejalo lo mas posible y que el aire no le dé directo...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 6, 2019)

Lo que sí veo se va a terminar quemando dentro de no mucho es esa ficha triplicadora donde estás conectando ese aire acondicionado!!!.

Para esa llave de embutir marca Jeluz, te recomendaría agregarle un módulo tomacorrientes de 20 A (solicitalo con código 20059), si el que actualmente dispone es de solo 10 A (código 20068).

Lo que sí puede suceder es que el aire expulse pequeñas gotitas de agua junto al flujo de aire forzado desde el frente hacia la izquierda de la imagen, siendo esas gotitas las que puedan causarte problemas si caen dentro del smart TV.

Otra cosa es que se te puede congelar la imagen!!!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 7, 2019)

Si las temperaturas son muy muy salvajes puede que condense algo por exceso de frío o no deje refrigerar bien los componentes por exceso de calor. Pero en ambos casos es ponerse un tanto paranoico.


----------



## rosynieves (Ago 7, 2022)

Pues a mi me paso, coloque el tv frente al aire en mi cuarto y se daño. Pienso que por la humedad o frio que recibe directo.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 7, 2022)

En el manual de la tele dice que no lo pongas adelante de los aires.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 7, 2022)

capitanp dijo:


> En el manual de la tele dice que no lo pongas adelante de los aires.


Es cierto, en el tv que tengo culón de 32 pulgadas es justo una página, los actuales no sé bien, pero es evidente que hace tiempo que el manual lo advierte, y se ven otras cosas más. Esta justo en ruso el que encontré, por eso solo deje el esquema


----------



## unmonje (Ago 7, 2022)

Ivan22119 dijo:


> Hola! Como están? Vengo indeciso con este tema hace bastante tiempo...
> Vivo en un un monoambiente, compré un smart tv y sinceramente en el lugar que mejor me quedaria ponerlo es frente al aire acondicionado... Se de un caso en que colocaron la tv sobre la misma pared del aire, bastante cerca, y se quemó a los pocos meses. Googleando no encontré mucha info, si al menos un caso similar.
> 
> En mi caso el aire es de los cuadrados (no split), está en un rincón y el flujo de aire sale paralelo a la pared en la que pondria la tv con el soporte (es decir, le daria directo.. el aire permite desviar el flujo pero es una desviación muy pobre).Hay posibilidades de que se queme? Tendría que ponerlo a no menos de cierta distancia?
> ...


Un acondicionador de aire nunca se conecta con un adaptador como el que se ve en al figura. Se conecta solo y directo en esa boca ó  va a terminar arruinando el equipo.
Nunca conectar en la misma boca de luz, otra cosa que el acondicionador.

Respecto al TV, no aclaró si era frio calor.
Si el equipo es para frio y calor, no instale la TV en ese lugar
Ademas los equipos de frio se DEBEN instalar ALTO y en al mitad  de la pared mas angosta del ambiente, como muestra la figura abajo.
Poner el aire en un lateral como se ve en la foto , le resta la mitad de la capacidad, al equipo de refrigeración. Una pena.
Sobre el hecho consumado, el mal menor  es enfocar el frio hacia el suelo del ambiente, para darle tiempo a la habitación para que balancee el clima.
Tambien, si conecta su TV en la misma boca que el aire, si podría  afectar al TV porque esos equipos de muro consumen bastante mas que los splits, y los picos de arranque del compresor,  no son nada agradables, mucho menos si usted comparte las bocas.
El aire, debe llevar un tendido de cable de 4mm de diametro hasta el tablero principal,  para no tener problema alguno. 2,5mm es escaso.


----------

